# The Honeymoon



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

The honeymoon!!

Please excuse the four letter words in the 
following story I would have deleted them,
but it would lose its impact without them....

A young couple got married and went on their honeymoon. When they got back, the bride immediately called up her mother.
"Well," said her mother, "so how was the 
honeymoon?" "Oh, mama," she replied, 
"the honeymoon was wonderful! So romantic..."
Suddenly she burst out crying. "But, mama, 
as soon as we returned, Sam started using 
the most horrible language -- things I'd 
never heard before! I mean all these awful 
four-letter words! You've got to take me 
Home..., "PLEASE MAMA!"

"Sarah, Sarah," her mother said, "calm down! 
You need to stay with your husband and 
work this out. Now, Tell me, what could be 
so awful? WHAT four-letter words?"
"Please don't make me tell you, mama," wept 
the daughter, "I'm so embarrassed, they're 
just too awful! 
COME GET ME, PLEASE!!"*
"Darling, baby, you must tell me what has 
you so upset. Tell your mother these horrible 
four-letter words!"

Sobbing, the bride said, "Oh, Mama..., he 
used words like: dust, wash, iron, and cook..."

"I'll pick you up in twenty minutes," said 
the mother.


----------

